# What are your favorite "classical era" piano sonatas?



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Let's say the Classical Era is 1730-1820.

I'll start:
Mozart Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K. 331
Haydn Piano Sonata in E minor, Hob. XVI/34, L. 53
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 (Pathetique)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm assuming late Beethoven belongs to the "classical era". 1820? Arbitrary.

If so, Beethoven's Hammerklavier keyboard sonata #29 in B Flat Major is incomparable in my opinion. 1818.

Almost in that exalted category is Beethoven's last keyboard sonata, #32 in C minor. 1822.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely Beethoven's late piano sonatas, 28, 29, 30, 31, and 32.

Even though #29 "Hammerklavier" and #32 are the most elevated of the bunch, they're all on an equal level to me. I don't think I could even pick a favorite right now. They all possess something unique and profound to say.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

These change with the seasons, but for today:

Mozart's Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K 310
Mozart's Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K 457 (and, if I may, I'll include the Fantasia in C minor, K 475)

Schubert's Sonata in D minor, D 784

Beethoven's Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2, No. 1
Beethoven's Sonata No. 15 in D, Op. 28


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Schubert's D960 - sublime. But any of Schubert's late sonatas.
Beethoven's are, of course, incomparable.
If we mention Schumann's Fantasie as well.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Schubert's D960 - sublime. But any of Schubert's late sonatas.


Oh, this is great!

Although it is a little bit newer than 1820 (I cheated by looking it up from Wikipedia) - but then again I don't think this is so serious!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Since you don't give a number, I'll say:
Beethoven, "Moonlight", "Pathetique", "Hammerklavier"
Mozart, #11 and #16
A Haydn one, the number of which I don't know


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

quasi una fantasia no 14


Rudolf Serkin or Daniel Barenboim or Jeno Jando

or Vladimir Ashkenazy or Claudio Arrau



Also nos 8, 23 ,29, 30

all masterpieces


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mozart and Beethoven piano sonatas... all of them of course 

Haydn is nice too.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Definitely Beethoven's late piano sonatas, 28, 29, 30, 31, and 32.
> 
> Even though #29 "Hammerklavier" and #32 are the most elevated of the bunch, they're all on an equal level to me. I don't think I could even pick a favorite right now. They all something unique and profound to say.


Entirely agree. But I have to add B's "Waldstein," "Appassionata," "Pathetique," and, yes, "Moonlight."


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Entirely agree. But I have to add B's "Waldstein," "Appassionata," "Pathetique," and, yes, "Moonlight."


Definitely, and let's add the "Tempest" to that list for good measure!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe not my favourite one, but Beethoven's sonata in D major, Op. 10 #3, deserves a mention. I think it's one of his most imaginative and exciting sonatas! The second movement is absolutely sublime, and the third one after it is like a ray of sunlight after the darkness. The final movement ends in the most wonderful way - I wish I could play this piece!


----------

